# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Deca Organon REAL or Fake pls help.

## mufasata

hello to everyone.
I am french and I need your help concerning my stuff.
I have already posted at an another forum but I need a second opinion to be sure... 
FAKE or REAL???
http://allforsell.hit.bg/DSC00497.JPG 
http://allforsell.hit.bg/DSC00498.JPG 
http://allforsell.hit.bg/DSC00499.JPG 
http://allforsell.hit.bg/DSC00501.JPG 
http://allforsell.hit.bg/DSC00504.JPG 
I need your help. 
Thanks to all in advance and I hope that you undestand my very light english.

----------


## juicenchris2989

looks good to be bro

----------


## dupa95

MMMM i don't know the deca looks cloudy.

----------


## taiboxa

> MMMM i don't know the deca looks cloudy.


maybe he shook em real good before he took the pics.. i know all my oil and eo based shit looks like that when they get tons of air bubbles in them lol ><

----------


## dupa95

MMM good call tai you got more exsperince than I do.

----------


## taiboxa

> MMM good call tai you got more exsperince than I do.


i still agree, cloudy lookin... makes me think of win

----------


## mufasata

You think my stuff is real, but you are not sure, right?
Thank you for the answers.  :Smilie: 
Would you give me a link with ACC cyrcles?

----------


## massive a

deca are fake brother take a look at the D caracter and 2 caracter it looks to be printed too !!! take a look at this pic of legit ones

----------


## MichaelCC

deca durabolin looks fake to me - "D" letter is the first sign of it .... 
another thing - there are more different fonts used on the real deca durabolin label - on your pictures all letters have the same font
take a look at my older thread about it - there are more pictures to compare:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195324

----------


## strongmann

> deca durabolin looks fake to me - "D" letter is the first sign of it .... 
> another thing - there are more different fonts used on the real deca durabolin label - on your pictures all letters have the same font
> take a look at my older thread about it - there are more pictures to compare:
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195324


definately_agree_with_U_MCC!!!!

----------


## mufasata

> deca durabolin looks fake to me - "D" letter is the first sign of it .... 
> another thing - there are more different fonts used on the real deca durabolin label - on your pictures all letters have the same font
> take a look at my older thread about it - there are more pictures to compare:
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195324



vBulletin Message 
mufasata, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 


I can't enter here.... http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=195324  :Frown:

----------


## MichaelCC

that's weird my friend - this is simply link to another thread, and everyone can take a look at it. Hmmm ... don't know where problem can be ...

----------


## MichaelCC

here are direct links to pictures:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...0&d=1127256409
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...1&d=1127256514
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...2&d=1127256563
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...3&d=1127256882
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...4&d=1127256952
maybe this will help you .....

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

fake... the number 4 on the label is closed in your pics.. on real ones its an "open" 4 also.

----------


## darr

Fake bro IMO the font is different!!

----------

